# عمل طلبيات طبخ منزلي وتفريز



## سويت للجسم (21 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
معكم الطباخة ام سعود اعمل طلبيات اكل بالبيت
تفريز الكبة والسمبوسة الذ ورق العنب كوسا محشي
تبولة سلطات فتوش شوربات ملفوف يبرئ كبة بأنواعها كبسة مقلوبة 
وفريكة واوزي كل هذا واكتر من مطبخي الخاص بالرياض 
والتوصيل حسب الرغبة لوحبتو تطلبو ارجو التواصل ع عالرقم 
0502369247


----------

